# Airboat Drag Races



## pdsniper (Jan 9, 2014)

Took this of my Buddy’s Drag Race Airboat and the intense look on his drivers face this Airboat currently is the fastest Airboat in the World he wins Unlimited class all the time they only run 400 ft but this boat will do 110 mph from a dead stop in that distance


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 9, 2014)

Like to see the rooster tails at that speed!  That is twice as fast as I've ever ridden on one!  Good shot!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 9, 2014)

110....holy cow!!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 10, 2014)

WOW.  That's moving out.  

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yikes!  

Way to capture the action!


----------



## chadf (Jan 12, 2014)

More pics !


----------

